# 226 brush in Mac Pro



## sunniechan (Dec 20, 2009)

I just went to Paddington Pro shop today, and saw bunch of 226 brushes! I was talking to the SA there and she told me it'll be available in that store from now on.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Dec 20, 2009)

awesome! i already have one!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 20, 2009)

This makes me wonder if they're going to make it a pro item! If they are, I'm totally going to make my way down to MAC Pro in LA!


----------



## sunniechan (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking that it might became a pro item, too.  The SA said it will only be available in that store.  I forgot to clarify if she means pro stores or just the shop in Paddington. 

I thought she might of just meant that they had 226 for only now, so I asked if this some leftover stock they uncovered or something.  The SA said they will always have it in that store, so here's hoping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 20, 2009)

;o
Must Call Pro Store!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 20, 2009)

One of the MAs I spoke too several months ago told me this brush was becoming perm some time over/after summer so this is welcome news - its an awesome brush!!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been wanting the 226 SO badly! I own zero mac brushes, the 226 would be one of the brushes I absolutely want to own, along with the 217 - but that's permanent. Both of the times the 226 was released was right when I was broke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might get a job sometime next month, better hope it becomes permanent! Even if its pro, I don't mind going the distance to the pro store (especially when I have never been to one!).


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 20, 2009)

You can call the pro store and do a phone order as well, no ned to hike if you already know what you want


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 11, 2014)

This is an old thread, but I wanted to revive the topic... is the 226 still available in PRO stores?


----------

